# Sticky - Canadian Timeshare resort ratings and reviews on TUG



## TUGBrian

Canadian Timeshare Resort ratings and reviews

Canadian Timeshare Resorts For Sale, For Rent and For Exchange by owners!


----------



## TUGBrian

updated these links as well.


----------

